# Silt ramp; um...



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

who maintains it? The town, BLM, no one? The bottom of the ramp is a big drop-off and trailers cannot back down beyond the concrete. The eddy can only get you within fifteen feet of the ramp. Last Sunday we were the second to last people to take out and assisted older guys from Boulder with a dory boat who could not have carried it on their own. They assisted us so we didn't have to break down Supercat. If the bottom of the ramp met river rock, most trailers could get to the water. It would be a big help; I'm not certain what the older fishermen would have done.


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

The town maintains it but we have a dumb ass for a mayor who refuses to invest in anything, even if it will bring income to the town. The good news is that Aspen Valley Land Trust acquired riverfront property and will supposedly be putting in a new public boat ramp.


----------



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

The only boat ramp that the BLM - Colorado River Valley Field Office manages on the lower section of the Colorado River is the South Canyon boat ramp west of Glenwood Springs on I-70.


----------

